# Peeing while Sleeping ?



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

So we just got Chlöe all cleaned up with a bath and she was napping in the office with me. She woke up from her nap, I took her out to do her business as usual and her tail and bottom were already wet ?!! There wasn't any piddle on the floor, it was like she lost bladder control and leaked on herself. She is 15 weeks yesterday - is this normal? It has happened before, but last time, I wasn't sure if I missed an actual tinkle because there was a little on the floor. This time I'm sure that she was sleeping through it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd have her in for a vet visit to check for UTI right away.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

When Beamer was a young puppy of about 15-20 weeks old he pee'd while sleeping. It only happend twice I think. Both times he was being held on someones lap and fell asleep. Then maybe 30 minutes later when they took Beamer off the lap, there was pee all over the persons jeans.. lol.. I guess they did not feel it as Beamer was so warm. Anyhow... I guess it happens.. lol

Ryan


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Well - I took Sheri's advice and had her tested for a UTI. The test was inconclusive, but we're going with an antibiotic for a week and have her retested when we take her in for her final puppy shots. Hopefully, it is a UTI and this will help with her going without warning us in the house. Otherwise, I guess we just have a long way to go re: training. Ah, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I hope the antibiotic does it, although I don't hope she has an UTI! I would doubt it has to do with housetraining, though, if she's only done it while sleeping. I've never heard of it before, other than with a UTI and being unable to control the release--but, if Beamer did it a couple times and never was sick, maybe it's just a 1-2 time puppy thing.

Anyway, I hope she's just fine in a few days!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess that came out wrong. Of course I don't wish my dog has a UTI; that would be awful. What I meant was that we are having a heck of a time getting Chlöe outside to pee every time as she is doing it so very often (every 10 minutes, which seems a lot for her age) and without warning and without a whole lot of drinking beforehand. If a UTI would explain the frequent urination, and if the antibiotics would clear up the infection, then maybe we'd end up further along in the house breaking as she wouldn't have the frequent, urgent need to go and have enough time to let us know/take herself out. She knows and likes the doggie door, and uses it frequently. Anyway, we'll hope for the best and keep working the system.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

"Of course I don't wish my dog has a UTI;"

Pamela,
Oh, dear, I knew what you meant, I was just agreeing that I, too, hope this resolves the issue for you! Yikes! 

Since she's been needing to go out so much, it sure sounds like this could be the answer, and I'm with you in agreeing that finding the cure for that would be great!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks - I'm glad we understand each other. I get so hesitant about posting and making the wrong impression. Good advice and thank you.


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

My dog peed once while he was asleep. He was about 8 mo old. I actually heard a strange watery noise and woke up to find my Hav sound asleep but all wet. He must have been dreaming of running through the park. : ) He's never done it again.


----------

